# Holzwand mit Loch



## lyraL (2. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut mit Photoshop aus aber die grundlegensten Sachen kenne ich!

Was ich machen will :

Ich möchte in diesen Hintergrund 








,welchen  ich zusammengeschustert hab, auf der linken Seite ein realistisches Loch haben. Dahinter soll ein Ork hervorluken wessen Auge periodisch rot aufleuchten soll. Auf der rechten Seite möchte ich einen Arm der ins Bild reinführt und einen Kriegshammer hält - über diesen Kriegshammer soll periodisch ein animierter Leucht-Glitzer Effekt drübergehen (denke beide Animationen lassen sich mit Gif Dateien machen.)

Ich hab nun also mal versucht anzufangen, aber da ich mich mit Maskieren etc. nicht auskenne bin ich schon bei nem vernünftigen Loch gescheitert. Ich habe mir also nen Ork besorgt und ihn freigestellt und auf nen Schwarzen hintergrund gelegt. Dann hab ich nen Loch in den Hintergrund geschnibbelt und den Ork dahinter gemacht! Das sah dann soweit so aus :







Wie man sieht hab ich versucht mit nem HolzähnlichenFarbton ein Relief hinzubekommen, weil das Loch sonst zu flach wirkt. Aber es ist einfach noch viel zu unrealistisch , abstrakt und einfarbig. Meine Frage nun - wie geh ich am besten vor wenn ich Maskieren will etc, wie bekomm ich da nen schönes Relief hin, dass das wirklich nach nem Loch im Holz aussieht?

Zum animieren des Rot-Leuchtenden Auges hab ich auch keine Ahnung, aber ich könnte dazu auch einen Extra-Thread eröffnen von mir aus. Der Hammer wird sicher auch noch ein Problem aber dazu später!

Hier noch die PSD :

http://rapidshare.com/files/1588720/UCPBackground.psd.html

Hier noch der Ork :








Danke im Vorraus, LyraL!

PS : Alle Bilder sind ausm Fan Kit und frei verwendbar!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. November 2006)

Hallo,

Dein Hauptproblem ist die fehlende Tiefe des Lochs. Vergleiche das mal mit den Brettern.
Diese werfen Schatten weil sie hervorragen. Und Dein Loch macht eher den Anschein, dass
die Bretterwand nur 2 Dimensionen aufweist. Was heißt das? Du musst die Tiefe reinzeichnen.

Solltest Du damit Probleme haben - ein Tipp: Geh raus in die Natur und schau dir 
Astlöcher oder Löcher in Holzbrettern an und studiere dessen Tiefe.

Viel Erfolg.


----------

